# Obamacare explained in one sentence



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Sometimes, the best comedy is base on real life.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200156831823611

Ralph

Transcript:

We're going to be gifted with a health care plan we are forced to purchase and fined if we don't,
which purportedly covers at least 10 million more people without adding a single new doctor but provides for 16,000 new IRS agents,
written by a committee whose chairman says he doesn't understand it,
passed by a Congress who didn't read it but exempted themselves from it,
and signed by a president who smokes,
with funding administered by a Treasury chief who didn't pay his taxes,
for which we will be taxed for four years before any benefits take effect by a government,
which has already bankrupted Social Security and Medicare,
all to be overseen by a Surgeon General who is obese,
and financed by a country that's broke.

What could possible go wrong?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I can explain it in 2 words:
PONZI SCHEME


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

How about in two words: we're screwed

I mean think about it, the government has had decades to perfect programs like SS, Medicare, Freddie and Fannie, the USPS, the VA, welfare, etc and all are either broke, going broke or at best offer mediocre service at a greater cost than the private sector can do it for.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Sometimes, the best comedy is base on real life.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200156831823611
> 
> ...


Heck Ralph....it sounds like Made in America to me.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sounds like someone skipped English class.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> Sounds like someone skipped English class.


English class?? English is still being taught in America?

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Ralph for brightening my day. Pass the Vaseline!


----------



## jrcrumiI (Jun 10, 2013)

Estamos jodidos

For the non-English speakers


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Vol said:


> English class?? English is still being taught in America?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Press "2"


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I think many farmers are hoping and dreaming ObamaCare could be a help for self employed . $1200 plus for health insurance is a constant drag


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> I think many farmers are hoping and dreaming ObamaCare could be a help for self employed . $1200 plus for health insurance is a constant drag


I hope those who are self employed don't really believe that they will simply save $1200 and everything will be fine.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

$1200 plus??

Try these online calculators to get an ideal of your cost just for the premiums.

http://kff.org/interactive/subsidy-calculator/#income-type=dollars&income=29000&employer-coverage=0&people=2&adult-count=1&adults%5B0%5D%5Bage%5D=21&adults%5B0%5D%5Btobacco%5D=0&child-count=0&child-tobacco=0

http://healthedeals.com/health-care-reform-calculator

What I haven't been able to find is what is the deductible? Last I seen was $4500, so might want to add $4500 to your premium to get an ideal of the true cost before they actually start to pay for anything.

I'm going to pay the penalty for awhile, at least until the penalty becomes very close to the cost of the premium. Wonder how many it would take just paying the penalty before the whole ponzi scheme falls apart.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I punched some numbers in the calculator Link.

So if I work hard and make $ I pay.If I sit on my ass I get it for free???


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I punched some numbers in the calculator Link.
> 
> So if I work hard and make $ I pay.If I sit on my ass I get it for free???


Yup, my aunt who is a retired CPA said it might be wise to play with the calculator a bit and roll some (or a lot) or income forward to keep this years AGI low to reduce your premiums.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm one of the "lucky" ones who work a full time job and have insurance through my employer. I am really dreading the Open Enrollment period in October of this year. The company is already giving us a head's up warning of the impending rise in insurance premiums due to the "AFFORDABLE Health Care Act"

The way I understand it, I'm going to pay more for worse coverage.

Sounds about right for a government program.


----------

